
A Pet Crayfish Can Clone Itself, and It's Spreading Around the World - hliyan
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/02/attack-of-the-crayfish-clones/552236/?single_page=true
======
bllguo
Pretty horrifying to think about. A stray mutation somewhere could wreak
absolute havoc on the world. Reminds me of "The Golden Man" by Philip K. Dick

~~~
setr
but the expected outcome is, in time, they'll mostly die off in a single
extinction event, ie virus, due to their lack of genetic diversity

so it's a problem that'll likely resolve itself, though they could cause
permanent damage in the meantime

------
yhavr
> only to find his tank inexplicably filling up with the creatures

The world hunger problem has solved!

